# Is This Marriage Over?



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

My husband and I have been married over 20 years, have three teenagers, and own a business together. Over the years we have had disagreements but could always resolve them. However, something has changed in the past two years. He made business decisions without my imput (two of which have had a huge negative impact on our cash flow). He just won't tend to business and disappears some nights and at least two weekends out of the month. He says he just needs time for himself. I found that he was been taking money from the business and is way behind paying suppliers. I have offered to make us an appointment with a couselor on at least two occasions--he declined those offers. Anyway, he moved out two weeks ago and said that he was ready for couseling. But in the meantime he went on a tropical vacation, left me with the business and I had to take his collection calls! Do you think he is ready for couseling or is this just a step to divorce?


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

If the trust is gone, I don't see that there is much of a marriage left to be honest. These don't douns to me like the actions of a man who is trying to save his marriage & his business.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Green-Moo said:


> If the trust is gone, I don't see that there is much of a marriage left to be honest. These don't douns to me like the actions of a man who is trying to save his marriage & his business.


:iagree:

draconis


----------

